# Another reason not to shop at West Marine



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Went in there today shopping around and was gonna make an impulse purchase on a handheld vhf because of the sale advertised in the flyer they had strewn all over the store. Guy gets it out the case and I ask to confirm price as advertised and he said no that the sale starts tomorrow. I say your not gonna honor the price. He said no. So I comment how you shouldn't have the ads displayed and set down the rest of the items I was gonna purchase and came home and got what I needed from amazon. At a much better price for that matter.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I'll add that yesterday I had a screw in my tire and returned to vannoys on Michigan where we purchased tires. No questions asked and they repaired the tire in less than ten minutes. That's good customer service west marine. Y'all could learn a thing or two.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i guess they're all different, what with corporate controls and all, but the WM store in Galveston bends over backwards to help me. granted, they're prices are pretty high, but the customer service here is excellent. i don't buy much more than hardware or shoes when they're on sale, but they have the hardware i'm needing, usually.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I not seeing this issue here. As much as I don't like them if they had the dates on the ad I'm not seeing how you can bitch about them not on sale the day before.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Splittine said:


> I not seeing this issue here. As much as I don't like them if they had the dates on the ad I'm not seeing how you can bitch about them not on sale the day before.


Anyone who's ever worked retail knows those ads are not supposed to be displayed until sale price is valid. Even said. Why not in the name of good customer service if your displaying the price. Sell it as such.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Anyone who's ever worked retail knows those ads are not supposed to be displayed until sale price is valid. Even said. Why not in the name of good customer service if your displaying the price. Sell it as such.


I've worked the for the biggest retail company in the world for the last 10+ years. How is that different than getting the Bass Pro ads in the mail that clearly states the sale is the next week. It's all about getting the word out. Not much of a sale if they announce it the day of. I'll make sure Tommy doesn't post about the Outcast sale on here till the day of next year too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, I have been in walmart's fishing section many times and I never saw tree beard in there?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> Dude, I have been in walmart's fishing section many times and I never saw tree beard in there?


Gotta be quick to see me inside one of those stores.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

When Boat US was bought out by West Marine, West jumped the prices up on everything.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like to look around in WM just to see what the rich people can buy.....


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah my business is done inside there. I didn't even mention a price match issue I had in there the other week.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I refuse, REFUSE, to ever step foot in the West Marine in Pensacola again.

Went in there a couple of weeks ago on my lunch break - I got their ad for BOGO Salt Away product (The oceans brand or whatever the West Marine "store" brand is....)

I also needed to sort through a few other problems and was wandering around the store looking at hinges and deck hardware.

One of their associates - the same one that had ALREADY asked me 2 - 3 times if I needed help and that I very politely told that I was "all good" and that "I'm just looking at a few things" approached me and stated "manager said I had been lingering in the store longer than 10 minutes and that he had been told by the manager to stay with me until I was at the cash register."

So, I did just that - went straight to the cash register, used all of my West Marine Points for the salt away, and decided that I will never step foot in that store again.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Daaang, so basically he was accusing you of being a shop-lifting risk.
I'm sure the associate wasn't supposed to disclose that information.
But as to the OP - that wasn't a very good customer relations move by West Marine. I would think the manager would have given it to you at the sales price.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I had noticed that too. I was looking at butt connections and one associate started arranging the electrical section right next to me. I moved to another isle and was followed. I hope they fall flat on their face in all this poor customer treatment. I know I'm not the only one. I'm sure it was the manager that I dealt with on the vhf and the Garmin 741 xs I was gonna buy. Guy is a straight dick in my opinion.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I go periodically to the one on Canal. They do tend to carry small stuff that most other places won't have in stock. I know the prices are higher, but sometimes you can get some stuff online for a pretty good deal.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

If you get a Port Supply card the prices aren't to bad. Surprisingly there's a large amount of shoplifting there, I've grabbed several things that I've needed to only have items missing in the packages and placed back on the shelf. Trust me I get tired of telling them what type of boat i'm working on when the same idiot asked me the same question the day before, but they generally leave me alone


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been to WM in PCola since they've closed up on Barrancus and moved to Davis Highway. Usually have pretty good service in the one on Canal Road but it seems their inventory is smaller than the one that was on Barrancus


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

O-SEA-D said:


> Went in there today shopping around and was gonna make an impulse purchase on a handheld vhf because of the sale advertised in the flyer they had strewn all over the store. Guy gets it out the case and I ask to confirm price as advertised and he said no that the sale starts tomorrow. I say your not gonna honor the price. He said no. So I comment how you shouldn't have the ads displayed and set down the rest of the items I was gonna purchase and came home and got what I needed from amazon. At a much better price for that matter.


West Marine is not the best example for customer service but they warranty policy is great. As for Amazon, I pretty much refuse to purchase from them, as there are many online stores that can do as good or better pricing. I will admit that I do not agree with the political views of Amazon management so my views may be skewed, actually I consider Amazon management to be
un-American these day.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

O-SEA-D said:


> I'll add that yesterday I had a screw in my tire and returned to vannoys on Michigan where we purchased tires. No questions asked and they repaired the tire in less than ten minutes. That's good customer service west marine. Y'all could learn a thing or two.


Went to school with Todd, good folks over there.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

O-SEA-D said:


> Anyone who's ever worked retail knows those ads are not supposed to be displayed until sale price is valid. Even said. Why not in the name of good customer service if your displaying the price. Sell it as such.


Try getting a store to honor black friday ad price 2 days before thanksgiving and let us know how that goes. What happens to the customer who reads the ad, follows the rules, shows up at 9 am the first day of the sale to get a good deal only to be told "Sorry we're sold out of that item because we gave someone else the same on sale price 2 days before anyone else"?

The sale price was clearly marked from day x to day y. Yes it is slightly annoying, but I think the west marine 20%+ markup is a far better reason to not shop there than this complaint.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

60hertz said:


> "manager said I had been lingering in the store longer than 10 minutes and that he had been told by the manager to stay with me until I was at the cash register."


Dang, you must be a shifty looking person.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

60hertz said:


> I refuse, REFUSE, to ever step foot in the West Marine in Pensacola again.
> 
> Went in there a couple of weeks ago on my lunch break - I got their ad for BOGO Salt Away product (The oceans brand or whatever the West Marine "store" brand is....)
> 
> ...



This happened to me as well, the dude asked me like 5 times could he help me, I replied no I am just looking at what you guys have. He didn't say to me I have to follow you to the register, good grief I would blow a gasket. I would have said take me to your manager, then I would go all John B on him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> This happened to me as well, the dude asked me like 5 times could he help me, I replied no I am just looking at what you guys have. He didn't say to me I have to follow you to the register, good grief I would blow a gasket. I would have said take me to your manager, then I would go all John B on him.


I wander around to see prices on stuff every time I go in there. Never thought about it till this thread, but they always find something to do on the aisle that I'm on. Maybe it's company policy? Who knows.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been in there for over an hour each day for the last two days and haven't been bothered. They are high as giraffe balls on some things and cheaper on others.

Their wire is reasonable and so is their stainless hardware. They serve a purpose.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Everyone has their limitations I guess.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like to eat 7 or 8 protein bars and a little tuna fish in the morning and go to West Marine in the afternoon so I can walk down the isles fartting. Just do a drive by round the whole store.

It's fun for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I often find myself in need of some gizmo that I need today. Worst Marine usually has it. It costs more than online but I need it NOW (like that JG Wentworth thing). The staff is usually helpful (this is in OB on Canal Road) and gives me space as I need it. And... shame on me ... I usually buy some stuff I really don't need but hey...I'm there anyway. So don't be hatin... there's a reason that Worst Marine is in business. The serve a porpoise.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I refuse, REFUSE, to ever step foot in the West Marine in Pensacola again.
> 
> Went in there a couple of weeks ago on my lunch break - I got their ad for BOGO Salt Away product (The oceans brand or whatever the West Marine "store" brand is....)
> 
> ...


Wow just wow, he needs to take a management 101 course.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

The mid to late 50 year old male manager at West Marine Pcola is a toolbag ass hole. I made them price match 2 stabil 360s and he got all bent out of shape, huffing and puffing and stormed off after he approved it. I asked the guy I personally know who works in there, and another employee, what his problem was and they both said he is always like that. Only time I spend money in there is when I can make them price match or they have buy one get one on boat soap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The one in Key Largo is expensive. They are also very helpful. Though it's wierd, the cashiers won't help you. They will tell you to find a guy elsewhere.

I've always wondered why a real competitor has not come around.

The stores are CLEAN, WELL laid out, They know where to find stuff, in the store or on line. But they really are over priced.

If you don't need it NOW, the same item is cheaper on line.



Jim


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

I shopped at wm one time and never have or will again. Black Friday sale went to the store and ordered a penn squall that was 50% off. I was told I would get a call in a week when it came in. 2 weeks later no call. I stop in and they said they don't know where it's at. I get a call 3 days later saying they are all sold out and they could replace it with a comparable product for the same price. They offered me a penn warfare for the same price. Which was how much a warfare costs normally not on sale. I said no how about a senator or other brand for 50% off since that was the deal. They said no. I even called customer service and got the same answer. I said f you give me my money back and have never looked back. Terrible customer service. Tried to rip me off.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I've worked the for the biggest retail company in the world for the last 10+ years. How is that different than getting the Bass Pro ads in the mail that clearly states the sale is the next week. It's all about getting the word out. Not much of a sale if they announce it the day of. I'll make sure Tommy doesn't post about the Outcast sale on here till the day of next year too.


Wal-Mart let's you be a greeter with that mug??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think surveillance cameras would be a cheaper and better idea for catching thieves. One person to watch the cameras. Look around the overhead in a Walmart store.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally think this is being blown out of proportion. It very well could be in a high shoplifting area and they need to protect their investment/inventory. After actually owning a hunting and fishing store, the ability to keep costs as low as possible. Is indeed incumbent on stopping all shoplifting. Look at it from this angle. Theft costs everyone more money at the register. Just sayin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I personally don't think anything is being blown out of proportion. Facts are facts and folks are just sharing their experiences in this location. How they treat customers is ultimately up to them. If they make enough business the way they operate then so be it but it won't be my business spent in there. You make your own decisions.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

At least once a month, I let my boys loose on West Marine!...You wanna talk about payback for treatingveveryone crappy!...lol...at least an hour of restocking...lmao


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lobsterman, did you tell cutomers who were shopping that you suspected that they were shoplifting and follow them all over the store? I was doing a refit of my flats boat and was toting around two cCompProps for my 115 Johnson, plus looking at some new stainless fittings to replace the old chrome fittings that came on the boat. Appently, the manager thought I could manage to conceal a prop somewhere in the shorts and tee shirt I was wearing ( since I was working on the boat, my appearance was not as " nice" as the other customers). He accused me of trying to steal both props, so I handed them to him and told him I'd never spend another penny in a West Marine store. That was the one on Barrancus.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kingfish, I believe if it happened like you said you could sue him for false arrest. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Lobsterman, did you tell cutomers who were shopping that you suspected that they were shoplifting and follow them all over the store? I was doing a refit of my flats boat and was toting around two CompProps for my 115 Johnson, plus looking at some new stainless fittings to replace the old chrome fittings that came on the boat. Apparently, the manager thought I could manage to conceal a prop somewhere in the shorts and tee shirt I was wearing ( since I was working on the boat, my appearance was not as " nice" as the other customers). He accused me of trying to steal both props, so I handed them to him and told him I'd never spend another penny in a West Marine store. That was the one on Barrancus.


Again I did not say it was handled correctly, but I have been on both sides of the issue and shoplifting is a serious problem. I know of a large chain that had over a million dollars loss in a year period, and happened more than once. Now that's alotta cabbage as they say. So you have to be able to see it from both sides to understand the actual problem. It actually costs people their jobs it is such a problem. So understand it might not have been directed directly at you, but as a whole. Shoplifting costs everyone, especially those who are paying for the products they seek. It causes the costs of all goods to go up for everyone else.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

lobsterman said:


> Again I did not say it was handled correctly, but I have been on both sides of the issue and shoplifting is a serious problem. I know of a large chain that had over a million dollars loss in a year period, and happened more than once. Now that's alotta cabbage as they say. So you have to be able to see it from both sides to understand the actual problem. It actually costs people their jobs it is such a problem. So understand it might not have been directed directly at you, but as a whole. Shoplifting costs everyone, especially those who are paying for the products they seek. It causes the costs of all goods to go up for everyone else.


So how would one tally up the bigger loss to a business. The loss from occasional shoplifters or the loss from your actions viewing every shopper as a thief and running off all your business. Because I have to say if you just took a tally from this thread alone I'd say there's more bad then good coming out of this store.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Over the years, I have bought a good number of things from there.... I have never had any issues, I didn't really even notice the prices of things, I just assumed its going to be used on a BOAT and in SALTWATER, things are a little more expensive... I haven't had any issues at this chain of stores.... I did get a crash course on the newer Garmin systems, this fella knew his way around the system for sure....


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*No issues either*



Realtor said:


> Over the years, I have bought a good number of things from there.... I have never had any issues, I didn't really even notice the prices of things, I just assumed its going to be used on a BOAT and in SALTWATER, things are a little more expensive... I haven't had any issues at this chain of stores....


I agree, I have not had any issues. Every time I go I bring my two pups in there. They always have dog treats behind the counter. I never have been followed around. The majority of the time I buy off the online store and go there and pick up my order. I shop the west marine outlet 1st always! Pennies on the dollar on stuff. Much of time the items are in the store but not on clearance like the outlet.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Over the years, I have bought a good number of things from there.... I have never had any issues, I didn't really even notice the prices of things, I just assumed its going to be used on a BOAT and in SALTWATER, things are a little more expensive... I haven't had any issues at this chain of stores.... I did get a crash course on the newer Garmin systems, this fella knew his way around the system for sure....



We can't all shop in 3 piece suites. :laughing:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> We can't all shop in 3 piece suites. :laughing:


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



LOL we are not all part of the 1% of the upper crust of society.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> LOL we are not all part of the 1% of the upper crust of society.


Oh, you seem to believe I'm part of that "upper crust?" Have we met? I can’t seem to put a name/face with your screen name.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAH dude, I just messing with you.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> HAHAH dude, I just messing with you.


shoot, you gave in to quick... lol :thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, I just got in from work and the flyer for the same sale the OP is talking about was in my mail. Should head over and complain because they will not still honor The price?

I don't shop there much but never had a problem and service has been great when I did shop there. I've spent 45 minutes just walking around and never been eyed as a shoplifter. 

Maybe to poor to even shoplift. I'm not as lucky as Jim and can afford to shop in 3 piece suits from JC penny and Jos A. banks


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I shop there all the time. They are nice, they have a far superior selection to most other retailers, I don't have to wait for something to come in the mail, they have a very liberal return/warranty policy, prices seem reasonable generally, but I do watch vs. online for larger purchases. Really can't complain and would really miss them if they were not here.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Hey, I just got in from work and the flyer for the same sale the OP is talking about was in my mail. Should heard over and complain because they will not still honor The price?
> 
> I don't shop there much but never had a problem and service has been great when I did shop there. I've spent 45 minutes just walking around and never been eyes as a shoplifter.
> 
> Maybe to poor to even shoplift. I'm not as lucky as Jim and can afford to shop in 3 piece suits from JC penny and Jos A. banks


I dress up to buy anchor balls.... lol It pays to look good....:shifty:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

They are good for small hardware items needed in a hurry. But honestly any bigger purchase use the internet. Otherwise you will be leaving feeling they could have used more lubricant.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I went and asked at the desk could I bring my Labrador in to fit a dog vest, and they let me. No one bothered me while I was trying on several styles. Finally, a big guy came over and we both looked and chose the best that fitted her. No problems. He was helpful. The costs are higher, but then even the grocery stores are getting more expensive. I think the location has kept me from going in there more than when it was on Barrancas and they had the 2 stores. I got some good deals there.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We happily patronize West Marine. 
We have used 4 of their stores and have been very satisfied. 
We have however, had 2 bad experiences in two different stores. 
We chalked it up as 2 bad clerks. I have found that most of their employees are professional, courteous and knowledgeable. 
Hiring and retaining quality employees is an on going challenge for most businesses, especially retail.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh. I still prefer to use the store for cropdusting.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

bukshot01 said:


> I've been in there for over an hour each day for the last two days and haven't been bothered. They are high as giraffe balls on some things and cheaper on others.
> 
> Their wire is reasonable and so is their stainless hardware. They serve a purpose.


I think I got my stereo for as cheap as anyone has ever got one at WM in Pcola. 69.99 during their spring sale for a stereo and 2 speaker set.


----------

